# First Oil Painting



## Michael Graves

This is my first oil endeavor. The joker portrait.


----------



## chanda95

I think its a success! You should do more. Really well done.


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks! I'm actually working on my second one now. Hopefully Ill be able to post it tonight. Oil dries so slow! I'm used to that Acrylic, but I love the richness and vibrance of oil, and its easier to blend colors.


----------



## John smith0341

You have to work hard more this is beginning you have to learn more then you will see the improvements in your work by your self.


----------



## CovertlyDebonair

Why soooo serious?!! 

That's awesome man, how long did it take you?


----------



## Michael Graves

well its gone through many changes since I first painted it. I believe this was the first, if you click on my page it looks totally different now, lol. But it usually takes around 4 hours on average when I paint but thats just the first stage. The longer the painting stays in my possession the more I enhance it til either its sold or im personally satisfied. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Michael Graves

*Newer version*

This is the latest painting, thanks again!


----------



## George924

Michael your style of painting is just simply complex, I love the movement that each of your pieces have...energy is what comes to mind. The use of color you lay down is just perfect...you know I'm a fan of yours.


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks so much George! im really a big fan of your work as well! I really respect and honor your comments. My style is definitely against everything I was taught in any art class, lol. I do believe I give my professors migrains at times. I just approach art as a freedom that I want to express not influenced by others who have done this before me, also I dont sketch anything(unless it stays in that medium)...I just dive right in. I dont apropriate the size and space of what im creating, I just let it create itself. I find the joy in exploring my own ways of achieving certain styles and techniques. Im just glad you guys can appreciate that. Doing this my way, I will always learn something new and hopefully I can produce some quality work in the process.


----------



## Jeff

wicked michael!
why ssso sssserioussss???


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks jeff! Lol


----------



## danieledmondson

Michael Graves said:


> This is the latest painting, thanks again!


Michael, I really like this one. Nice job, keep it up.


----------



## santookri

hey Micheal...nice painting you did. I am also an artist and I frequently update my work on the Fb page here: *http://www.facebook.com/KomarajuSanthosh

You can join it if your interested. Also, let me know if you have similar source where we can follow your art! 
Continue the good work!

- Cheers
*


----------



## Stefan X

wicked Joker Painting mate. much kudos to you!


----------



## Michael Graves

Wow thank you all so much! He started off rough but now he's such a handsome Joker. Pun intended, lol.


----------



## AmandaEck

Well done, Graves. it looks good. work more, you can produce more amazing paintings.


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks! Love the website!


----------



## Michael Graves

GravesMy work is on fb under Michael L. Graves. Add me as a friend and ill add you guys to the art vroups ive joined. Lets share our talent with the world!


----------

